# Scary night!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The riots in Croydon are only half hour away from my house! I spent all night awake listening in case they came here, not so much for our safety but in case they tried getting to the rabbits outside. I kept having visions of the shed being torched. The sky outside is grey and I can't tell if its still smoke from all the fires or if it is just cloudy today.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> The riots in Croydon are only half hour away from my house! I spent all night awake listening in case they came here, not so much for our safety but in case they tried getting to the rabbits outside. I kept having visions of the shed being torched. The sky outside is grey and I can't tell if its still smoke from all the fires or if it is just cloudy today.


Are your buns OK? Been laying awake thinking of Starlight Rabbit Rescue, who weren't far away either


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

i love how we are all worried for our bunnies. i was really upset last night thinking they might set my local pet shop up on fire  i said to my boyfriend that if i hear anything im going to save all the little animals. im so shocked at how these people are acting. whats the world coming to.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh god! The riots have started again now and are within metres of my house! 

Rabbits are coming inside tonight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Omg, this is getting stupid now, something needs to be done to stop this


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

nattylops said:


> i love how we are all worried for our bunnies. i was really upset last night thinking they might set my local pet shop up on fire  i said to my boyfriend that if i hear anything im going to save all the little animals. im so shocked at how these people are acting. whats the world coming to.


They set a pet shop on fire in Tottenham apparently, evil scumbags.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> They set a pet shop on fire in Tottenham apparently, evil scumbags.


Yes they did, a [email protected] :cursing:


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

omg :'( how cud they do that :'( evil people, they have done nothing wrong . . . . . i swear ill go mad if anything happens to them little animals


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Please everyone look after yourselves, your families and of course pets. Also remember any elderly or disabled neighbours who will be very vulnerable and scared. If at all possible just check theyre ok.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

That is so sad, poor animals! Smashing up buildings is one thing but to put lives at risk both human and animal by setting fire to things is terrible 

How are your buns Kammie? Hope the riot didn't reach right up to you.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It was all qiet here last night. We did have the doorbell go at 10.30 though, which scared me but no one was there. There was two policemen stood at the entrance to our cul-de-sac most of the evening though so I think they were expecting something but nothing come of it. 

The bathroom on the otherhand looks like a bomb hit it after having three rabbits camp there for the night.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh God, Kammie, that's so awful. I'm so relieved for you that you, your family and your buns are currently safe but can't imagine how scary it must be to have that happening so close by.

We got back on Monday from a short stay in central London and very narrowly and luckily missed getting caught up in, or witnessing, any riotting. We hadn't really been watching the news while we were there and so were completely horrified by the news coverage when we got home, and still are.

Keep safe xxx


----------

